# Body shop in Staffordshire



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Evening All,

Hoping for a bit of help please, can anyone recommend a body shop in the Staffordshire area please?

The car has picked up some stone chips on the front of the bonnet along with some gravel rash on the lower part of the front wheel arches that I'm looking to get sorted out and a pair of side skirts painted.

Also any ball parks on price would be good.

Any recommendations would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What part of Staffordshire are you from and how far you willing to travel ?


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> What part of Staffordshire are you from and how far you willing to travel ?


I'm in Uttoxeter mate. If they will do a good job then I'm happy to travel any distance.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well there's John Aldridge in Wolverhampton which I can recommend to do a very good job but they're not cheap (local main dealers use them for their repairs and all set up for Audi work (a separate repair area is specified by Audi for the repair of aluminium panels/sections on their vehicles ).


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cheers Templar, I will look him up.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Be cheaper than going through the dealers and the work will be as good


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you got your skirts now Ben ? 
Did you get the White side clips with them ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

1wheelonly said:


> Have you got your skirts now Ben ?
> Did you get the White side clips with them ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Who sprayed your stuff up bud, looks like they did a good job going by the pics ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

A local guy to me did mine, he only does insurance work and has about 90 cars at any one time 
I was lucky enough that I fitted his alarm and cctv so he sorted me out

He's done a spot on job mate

I had to take my rear wing off and took it into him to get it scanned for a perfect colour match

He did both my skirts, front bumper, washer jet covers, front lower splitter, sharkfin antenna, blacked my rear valance and did the lower lip red

Then after I fitted them and was happy, he had the car in and colour sanded his work and buffed it all

Cost me £400 all in

Very happy

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a great price mate and the finish looks the dogs.
Goo idea spraying the washer jets too :wink:


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Be cheaper than going through the dealers and the work will be as good


Cheers Templar, that's exactly the sort of feedback I like to hear


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Have you got your skirts now Ben ?
> Did you get the White side clips with them ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I'm ordering them tomorrow mate, been waiting for my new bank card to arrive and they wouldn't order the parts unless I paid in advance.

Was going to double check the part no of the clips and ask them to order me some, I'll end up breaking plenty :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You won't break them putting them on mate 
It's taking them off that breaks them all

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mate I'm club handed so knowing my luck they'll break both ways lol


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Part number is 
8JO 853 909

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You're a fountain of knowledge mate where would we be without you.... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

At the dealers getting the wrong parts ! Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cheers for the part number mate.


----------

